# Queries about moving to Montreal, Quebec, Canada



## sharmoon (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi All, can anybody tell me how is the availability of Software Engineering job in Montreal, Canada. 

In which area of Montreal I can suit better as an English speaker? And it should be reasonable also 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

sharmoon said:


> Hi All, can anybody tell me how is the availability of Software Engineering job in Montreal, Canada.
> 
> In which area of Montreal I can suit better as an English speaker? And it should be reasonable also
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you don't have a _minimum_ of a Bachelor's Degree in a relevant field of study (having a Masters degree would be a huge asset), the ability to speak French somewhat fluently, and at least 3-5 years experience, then I doubt that there's much out there for you job wise... there are _lots_ of Anglophone Canadian people from other parts of Canada with whom you would be competing for positions in an English speaking environment who have the same qualifications as you (if not better), none of whom would require sponsorship for a work visa and most of whom would likely also have the required work experience working in Canada.

I know that you say that you have a Bachelor's degree from a university in Bangladesh, but that doesn't necessarily guarantee that it is equivalent to a Bachelor's degree in other countries (standards differ from country to country) and given your past experiences in dealing with the authorities in Australia, who have judged your degree to be equal to an associate's degree in Australia, I wouldn't be surprised if you received the same result from the Canadian authorities as well and as such, I don't know how likely potential Canadian employers would be to accept your non-Canadian degree to be equivalent to the minimum standard that they expect potential new hires to possess.


----------



## sharmoon (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a masters degree as well. Having 8 years of relevant professional experience. 

I do not know why Australia did that and this is happening with many other universities of Bangladesh. At present Austral has too many immigrants and new vacancies are decreasing day by day. My friends who applied within 2013 their degree was treated as bachelor as well. 

Thanks for ur reply.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

sharmoon said:


> I have a masters degree as well. Having 8 years of relevant professional experience.
> 
> I do not know why Australia did that and this is happening with many other universities of Bangladesh. At present Austral has too many immigrants and new vacancies are decreasing day by day. My friends who applied within 2013 their degree was treated as bachelor as well.
> 
> Thanks for ur reply.


The key here is getting your Bangladeshi degrees assessed to the Canadian (or Australian) equivalent of a Bachelors and/or Masters Degree... without that certification of equivalency, then there's no telling how your qualifications will be taken outside of Bangladesh.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sharmoon said:


> I have a masters degree as well.


A Master's degree from Bangladesh is not the same as a Master's degree in Canada. Based on other comments about your Bachelor's I am betting that your two degrees will only be considered equivalent to a Canadian Bachelor's degree, if you are lucky.






> I do not know why Australia did that and this is happening with many other universities of Bangladesh.



Because universities in Bangladesh are not up to western standards therefore degrees earned from them are not considered equivalent to degrees earned in countries like Canada, Australia, Britain, the US, etc.


----------



## kbayquoi (May 2, 2016)

You would need to find a company here in Montreal that is willing to offer you a job and sponsor you, before you come here. Only with a job offer and letter from them as to them being willing to sponsor you, can you get a work permit from customs. You really would need to be somewhat fluent in French, as well. The skills you offer a company would really have to be so unique that they are unable to find them locally. You really should not consider coming here unless you have these all of these, otherwise showing up here, without the above, will be very disappointing and frustrating for you.


----------



## Canada2Australia (Nov 29, 2015)

sharmoon said:


> I have a masters degree as well. Having 8 years of relevant professional experience.
> 
> I do not know why Australia did that and this is happening with many other universities of Bangladesh. At present Austral has too many immigrants and new vacancies are decreasing day by day. My friends who applied within 2013 their degree was treated as bachelor as well.
> 
> Thanks for ur reply.


So, in other words, Canada was a sloppy seconds choice for your destination


----------

